# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Arthur Rimbaud: Poeti rebel...

## Dita

*Jean-Nicholas-Arthur Rimbaud*


Rimbaud ishte nje gjeni. Jeta e tij eshte reflekton perpjekjen e ketij gjeniu te akomodohet me veten e tij. 
Rimbaud lindi ne Charleville me 1854, ne verilindje te Frances. 
Qe nga mosha 14-vjecare Rimbaud shkruante poezi te mrekullueshme. Ne moshen 15-vjecare u largua nga shtepia per te arritur ne Paris por, duke mos patur bilete treni u burgos dhe u detyrua te kthehet ne qytetin e lindjes. Ne 1871 Arthur arriti perseri ne Paris . Para se te behej ndihmes i poetit Paul Verlaine ai fline poshte urave edhe hante cka gjente neper plehra. Verlaine pati nje influence te madhe mbi Rimbaud pasi ai i mesoi djaloshit te ri shume gjera midis te tjerash edhe absinthe. Me vone Rimbaud arriti ta dominoje Verlaine. Ne Gjermani miqesia midis tyre perfundoi.
Mosha 21-vjecare eshte mosha kur Rimbaud hoqi dora nga letersia edhe u mor me pune te rendomta e trafiqe te ndryshme, deri ne fund te jetes se tij ne 1891.
Vepra e tij me njohur eshte Une Saison en enfer, e cila eshte nje pershkrim i jetes, e shpresave dhe i zhgenjimit te shpresave te tij.


__________________
Black Valentine

----------


## shigjeta

*Ndjeshmëri*

Npër mbrëmjet verore do shkoj unë shteg më shteg
Duke shkelur barin, nga gruri i pickuar
Ëndërrues, do ndjej freskinë, me këmbë do ti prek
Do lë erën tmë vadisë kokën e zbuluar

Nuk do mendoj asgjë, nuk do të flas aspak
Por dashuri e pafund do mmbushë shpirtin mua
E do tshkoj, larg, larg, si ndonjë endacak
I lumtur npër Natyrë si tisha me një grua

_Mars 1870

perktheu Islam Spahiu_

----------


## Pratolini

Ky djalosh eshte nje nder poetet me te mire te te gjitha koherave. 
Me besoni apo jo kam tre dite qe nuk dal nga shtepia sepse vetem lexoj krijimet e Rimbaud ( kuptohet dal sa per te blere cigare :P )

Eshte nje fatkeqesi e vertete qe shume pak eshte perkthyer ne shqip ( edhe kete e them me hamendje sepse une nuk di te kete hic ne fakt, pervec dy tre poezive ne nje antologji te letersise franceze )

Eshte nje mrekulli te lexosh "The drunken boat"  ( te me falin anetaret qe nuk po e shkruaj titullin ne origjinal por le te themi qe une jam tap topi nga frengjishta dhe gjithe materialin e kam ne anglisht ).

Do t ju lutesha qe te postonit c te mundni ne shqip nga Rimbaud !

----------


## shigjeta

*Anija e dehur*

Tek zbrisja ndër lumej me rrjedhje aq të qeta,
e ndjeva se hamejtë nuk më tërhiqnin më:
lëkurëkuq plot klithma i grinë me shigjeta,
Në shtylla ngjyrash, zhveshur, i ngulën një nga një.

Dhe për detarët as veja me mejtim,
tek mbaja grurë flamand edhe pambuk anglije,
kur hamejt pushuan s’u ndje as pipëtim,
lumejt më lanë të zbrisja ku shpirti im më shpije.

Në llokoçi baticash e shkumesh në furi,
më e shurdhër se trurë foshnjash, dimërin e shkuar,
renda aqë shumë! Dhe brigjet brohori,
kaq zulme e batërdi nuk patën kurrë dëgjuar.

Stuhia m’i bekoi gjithë zgjimet nëpër det.
Me e lehtë se tapa vetë mbi valët kam vallzuar.
Përjetë tek rrokullisin të mbyturit e shkretë,
dhjet net’ sy fenerësh i pata krejt harruar.

Më i ëmbël se tuli i mollëve që fëmijët duan shumë.
I blerti ujë m’u thith nga trupi im me breth
Njolla verash dhe të vjellash m’u dlirën nëpër shkumë
Timon, litar’, çengela u shpërndanë përreth

Dhe tek Poema e Detit jam larë qysh atëherë,
e kredhur nëpër yje dhe dritë pafundësije.
Kam pirë azure t’blerta, ku në ujë të qetë her-herë,
një i mbytur i menduar, zbret, në fund thellësije

Ku papritur duke ngjyer në mavi delirë
si skuqen ditëzjarr me ritme krejt ngadal,
me të forta se alkoli më të shtrira se çdo lirë
zhuriten afshe dhembjesh nga dashuri e mall!

I njoh qiejt që krisen në vetima dhe tufane
Vërshime e shungullime, ah, dhe mbrëmjen aq të qetë
Agimin brohori si pullumbat anë pas ane
Ç’kujtoi se pa njeriu, herë-her’ e pashë vërtetë!

Në muzg pash njolla dielli si lebeti mistike
Si kurme krejt të ngrirë ngjyrosur në mavi
Njëlloj posi aktorë të dramave fort antike
Valët percillnin dridhjet përtej ku s’ka kufi!

Pash n’ëndërr të blertën natë me borë e bardhësi
në sytë e detit puthje tek ngjiten me ngadalë
Ëndje lengjesh jete qe’si njeh njeri
Edhe zgjimi verdh’ e blu t’fosforeve këngetarë!

Plot muaj pata ndjekur atë zulm epshor
Të valës që sulmon recifet nënë ujë
Marijat pa menduar me atë shkëlqim qiellor
Nën këmbë t’u ulnin feçkat Oqeaneve në rrëmujë

A e dini se kam hausr Florida mrekullije
ku përzihen lulet nëpër sy panterash
me lekurë njerëzore! Ylbere si frerë e fije
nën horizonte detesh, me të gjelbra grigje shtjerrash!

Kam parë një moçal të ndenjur, dajlane buzëdet
ku kalbet ndër kumakë krejt një Leviathan!
Ujra që rrëzohen mes heshtjes më të qetë
largësira që gremisen në hone tej matan’!

Akuj, diej ergjendi, valë sedefi, qiej në flak’!
Cektina neverije, gjire kredhur thell’ në hije
ku gjarpërij viganë nga çimkat thithurgjak
këputen poshtë nga drurët mbytur n’aroma zije!

…_vazhdon_….. ( koha per te blere cigare  :perqeshje:  lol )

----------


## shigjeta

Dhe femijeve cudira deti do te doja tu tregoja
Peshq te arte te vales blu, edhe peshqit kengetare
- Sa here luleshkumash mperkunden kur lundroja
Sa here ere hareshe ne krahe me paten marre!

Nga polet edhe zonat martire u besh here-hera
Por deti si nder vaj troshitjen mpat qetuar
Me sillte lulehijesh me ventuza tzbera
Dhe rrija ashtu si grua perdhe e gjunjezuar

Si ishull kam perkundur ne bordin plot potere
Glasa zogjsh syverdhe rremuje e klithmetar
Nder ujra tek lundroja pas fistonit tim kam ndjere
Te mbyturit qe zbrisnin te flinin si ne varr

Tash une anije e humbur nder floke buzedeti
Tufanesh netere hedhur, pa shpende nhapesire
Une qe as monitore dhe as tjeter gjemi deti
Sdo ma nxirrnin dot karkasen, nga uji qe ka pire

E lire neper avuj mes mjegullash violet
Qe qiell te kuq zhbiroja si mur te nje avllije
Tek sjell embelsi plot shije poeteve te vertete
Likene qe nga dielli dhe lengje kaltersije

Me njolla henezash elektrike tek rendja ne cdo ane
Dhoge e marre e ndjekur nga hipokampe te zi
Korriket kur gremisnin me goditje si cekane
Qiejt ultramarine me hinkaflakeri

Une qe renkimin ndjeja, larg pesedhjete lega det
Te Behemoteve afsh, edhe ato Malstrem furija
Une tjerrese e perjeteshme e blurave te qet
Kam mall per Europen me ledhe lashtesije!

Arkipelage yjesh! Dhe ishujsh kam shikuar
Te qiejt ne jerm dhe ethe si rruge shtegetimi
Mos ne keto nete pa fund, ju flini te merguar
O te arte miljona zogj, o Vrulle qe do vini?

Vertete, shume pata qare! Agimet jane trishtim
Cdo hene eshte mizore, cdo diell eshte vrer
Kjo dashuri qe ther me deh me pikellim
O, plas ti trupi im! O eja det me merr!

Ne dua nje uje europe, nje pellg don shpirti im
Te zi, te ftoht, te qete ku nje femije rrin ulur
Kur dielli perendon, leshon, ah, plot trishtim
Nje varkeze te vogel posi ne maj nje flutur

Ne molisjen tuaj lagur une smundem me, o vale
Mbi ju pambuk te shpije se dua kete barre
Sdua te lundroj mes flamujsh, krenare pale-pale
As dua te notoj, prane lundrash si hangare

_perktheu Mihal Hanxhari_

----------


## Pratolini

Shigjet, te lutem perpiqu te sjellesh me shume perkthime nga Rimbaud.
Le ta quajme si nje dhurate qe do me besh mua per festa...lol. 
Te pershendes !

----------


## korçar

Un soir, j’ai assis la Beauté sur mes genoux. – Et je l’ai trouvée amère. – Et je l’ai injuriée.

Nje nate, ula Bukurine ne preher. - Dhe mu duk e hidhur. - Dhe e fyeva.

----------


## Pratolini

Kot nuk thone : Nese do nje pune te mire beje vete !    :buzeqeshje: 
Ju futa punes dhe me ne fund arrita ta gjej nje liber te perkthyer me poezi te Rimbaud, keshtu qe dhuraten time per kete Vit te Ri po e ndaj me te gjithe ju duke ju dhene sadopak prej poezive.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*OFELIA* 

*1.*

Si zambak lekundet Ofeli e ngrate,
Mbi valen e zeze e te qete ku flejne yje,
Lekundet ngadale e shtrire ne vellon e gjate...
-Piskamat e gjahut degjohen larg ne pyje

Ka mese nje mije vjet qe Ofeli e trishte,
Si fantazme e bardhe kalon lumit te zi ;
Ka mese nje mije vjet qe marrezi e brishte
Pershperit romanca neteve ne puhi.

Era i puth gjinjte e thur kurore pastaj
Dhe velloja perkundet prej ujit butesisht ;
Shelgjet fergellites lotojn' kraheve te saj,
Mbi fytyren enderrtare perkulen kallamishtet.

Psheretijne rreth saj lilaket e rrudhosur ;
Verrishteve qe flejne, nganjehere zgjon,
Folete ku frullime e flatres s'ka te sosur :
-Kenga e mistershme yje te arrte rrezon.

*2.*

O e zbehta Ofeli ! E bukur si bore!
Ne nje lume rrembyes ti vdiqe miturake!
-Se ernat e ftohta qe nga malet fryjne prore
Zeulte te kishin folur per lirine idhnake;

Se ishte nje fluturim qe floket t'i shperthente,
Zhurma te cuditshme te shtinte ne mendje;
Se zemra jote kengen e Natyres e ndiente
Ne vajtimt e pemeve dhe psheretimat e neteve;

Se zeri i deteve te cmendur si grahme e pamate,
Copetonte gjirin tend aq te bute e te mitur ;
Nje dite prilli nje kalores i hijshem e i ngrate,
Nje i cmendur i gjore t'u pergjunj i nemitur!

Qiell ! Liri ! Dashuri ! Cfare endrre, o e marre!
Si bora ne flake u shkrive kraheve te tij :
Vegimet e gjera ta permbyten cdo fjale
Dhe syrin blu ta frikesoi e tmerrshmja Pafundesi!

*3.*

- Dhe rrezeve yjore, Poeti thote nderkaq,
Se naten kerkon lulet qe kepute ti,
Dhe se mbi uje ka pare, shtrire vellos se gjate,
Qe si zambak lekundej e bardha Ofeli.


_Perktheu : Alket Cani_

----------


## Pratolini

*E KEQJA*

Kur peshtyma e kuqe e plumbave fershellen
Nate e dite te kaltrit qiell te pamate,
Ushtaret e Mbretit qe me ta defren
Shemben ne zjarr, te blerte a te perflakte.

Kur njeqind mije njerez e tmerrshmja marrezi
I bluan ne pirg te tymte i shnderron;
Te vdekurit e ngrate! ne vere, mbi bar te ri,
Ne shendin tend, Natyre, qe njerezit shenjteron!...

Eshte nje Zot qe qesh me damaskun ne faltoret,
Qesh me temjanin dhe kupat e arta, te medha,
Qe dremit ne djepin e lutjes hosana,

E zgjohet kur nenat, te kerrusura, te gjorat,
Plot ankth duke vajtuar poshte qyrkut te zi,
Tek shkojne nje pare i hedhin ne shami.

_Perktheu : Alket Cani_

----------


## shigjeta

*Bohema ime*
_(Fantazi)_

Unë ecja me grushtet kredhur në xhepat e mi të shpuar,
Ashtu edhe palltua ime shëndrrohej n’ideal;
Ecja nën qiell, o Muzë, dhe ty të isha fal.
Oh! Ç’dashuri t’ëmbla pata ëndërruar!

Të vetmet pantallona më kishin një goxha vrimë
-Si Gishtua i Vogël, n’ëndërr, hiqja tespi prej rime,
Te Arusha e Madhe qe bujtina ime.
Yjet në qiell më nisnin përralla, mërmërimë

Dhe unë i dëgjoja në anë rrugësh shtruar,
Në net’ të qet’ shtatori, kur vesa me të pikuar
Më rrithte nëpër ballë si verë në ngazëllime.

Atëherë duke rimuar në mes hijesh fantastike
Si me harpë gjuaja me lidhëset elastike
Të këpucëve grisurplagë, një shqelm pranë zëmrës s’ime.
_
perktheu Mihal Hanxhari_


ca me vonese, .... Gezuar 2009 Pratolin!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Korbi999

Jam teresisht i cuditur dhe mrekulluar njekohesisht . Hera e pare qe lexoj per kete poet
 Sinqerisht ju flm  . Perla frengjishtja eshte shume e bukur thone po ne me te vjetrit mesuam tjeter gjuhe(si gjuhe te huaj) ne miresia te lejon bej nje shqiperim te ketyre vargjeve te lutem. kushdo tjeter nese ka mundesine te sjelle ne shqip poezi te Rimbaud. Flm te pafundeta!
*



			
				Nuk do mendoj asgjë, nuk do të flas aspak
Por dashuri e pafund do m’mbushë shpirtin mua
E do t’shkoj, larg, larg, si ndonjë endacak
I lumtur n’për Natyrë si t’isha me një grua


*

----------


## [Perla]

*ËNDËRRUAR PËR DIMRINASAJ*

Do shkojmë, dimrit, në një vagonetë të kuqe
Me aq shumë shilte blu.
Do të jetë ëmbël. Një folè çmendurie puthjesh
Në kënde të buta aty këtu.

Ti do ti mbyllësh sytë, për të mos i parë
Xhamllëqet si i shfytyrojnë hijet e netëve,
Hordhitë e demonëve dhe të ujqërve fytyrëvrarë,
Përbindshmëri të kobshme e të zeza.

Pastaj faqja jote si do të ngjethet
Një puthje e lehtë, një merimangë e dehur, do të zbresë
Mbi qafëNdërkaq ti
Do më thuash: "Kërko!", duke ma afruar kokën
-do të kemi kohë ta gjejmë atë bishë të vogël
-që sorollatet kështu pa frikë




*PERSIATJE E MËNGJESIT*

Katër e mëngjesit, verë,
gjumi i dashurisë vazhdon ende
nën zabelet agimi spërkat herët
mbrëmjet kremte.

Por atje në kantieret madhështore
Nën diellin e Esperideve, atje
Pa këmishë në trup, ja marangozët
Si lëvizin pa ndërprerë.

Të qetë, në ato shkretëtira erëlëmashqe,
përgatitin dyshemenë e re
ku fshtari i pasur tani qesh
nën qiejt e pikturuar me murale.

Për këta Punëtorë bukuroshë
Ndaj një mbreti të Babilonisë nënshtruar
Ah! Lëri pak, Venerë, Dashnorët e tu
Me zemra kurorash mbretërore.

Mbretëreshë e Barinjve!
Dërgoju punëtorëve raki,
forca e tyre është ajo që të rikthen ty
në det, para notit të mesditës.

_Perkthyer nga Elida Buçpapaj_

----------


## delira

*Gjyqi i Vetvetes*



Çjemi ne?
Viktima të njëri-tjetrit.
Çjemi ne?
Nxënës të ideve absurde.
Çjemi ne?
Vegime të turbullta në pellg.
Çjemi ne?
Fëmijë me arsyetime të mbrapshta.
Çjemi ne?
Pranga të mbetura jetime.
Çjemi ne?
Kometa të rritura në vazo.
Çjemi ne?
Polumbarë që zhytemi në tokë.
Çjemi ne?
Çelsa më të mëdhenj se dyert.
Çjemi ne?
Forma të gjalla të vdekjes.
Çjemi ne?
Vullkane të shuar instiktesh.
Çjemi ne?
Insekte që koleksionojnë shkencëtarë.
Çjemi ne?
Palaço të shfaqjeve ku qeshim e gajasemi vetë.
Çjemi ne?
Pula të mallëngjyera nga veza.
Çjemi ne?
Asketë të ëndërrave tona.
Çjemi ne?
Testamente të lënë pa trashëgimtarë.
Çjemi ne?
Plumba me objektiv kokën.
Çjemi ne?
Muskuj që urdhërohen nga pesha që mbajnë.
Çjemi ne?
Gjak i përgatitur në laborator.
Çjemi ne?
Lepuj që adhurojnë qentë.
Çjemi ne?
Proteza të ngulura e të mbetura mbi bukë.
Çjemi ne?
Ujë i papërfillshëm nga devetë.
Çjemi ne?
Aktorë të dështuar tragjikë.
Çjemi ne?
Lapsuse memecësh.
Çjemi ne?
Herkulë që vetëvaren se nuk i kundërshton njeri.
Çjemi ne?
Peshkatarë që i hedhin grepin vetes.
Çjemi ne?
Robër që luten për të mos u liruar.
Çjemi ne?
Ne jemi ata që bëjnë pyetjen:
E çjemi ne?
Ne jemi:
Ura midis dy humnerave.
Ne jemi:
Dashuria midis dy epsheve.
Ne jemi:
Flakadanë zjarresh që trembin egërsirat.
Ne jemi:
Kështjellarë të rrethuar nga padrejtësia.
Ne jemi:
Lamtumira e fundit e majmunit.
Ne jemi:
Optimizmi i diellit në agim.
Ne jemi:
Kënaqësi e dhimbjes në lindje.
Ne jemi:
Orteqe të shndërruar në barrikada.
Ne jemi:
Shkallare që të çojnë te perënditë.
Ne jemi:
Karvane që vdesin nga etja për të vërtetën.
Ne jemi:
Ata që i bindën oqeanet të heqin dorë.
Ne jemi:
Ata që nga pema prodhuam letrën, ku u vizatua rrënja.
Ne jemi:
Ata që trupin prenë për ta shëruar.
Ne jemi:
Ata që shpikën pasqyrën për të parë të metat.
Ne jemi:
Ata që jetën e shndërruan në qëllim.
Ne jemi:
Ata që me ide e mbushën zbrazëtirën.
Ne jemi:
Ata pa të cilët toka do të ish anonime.
Ne jemi:
Bij të etërve tanë dhe etër të bijve tanë.
Ne jemi:
Njerëz, njerëz dhe ky fakt zhduk çdo dyshim.

----------

bili99 (20-10-2018),shigjeta (03-08-2014)

----------

